# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - LG P970 Optimus Black Repair Dead Boot 11.11.11 [+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [11 NOV 2011]  De******ion :   *LG P970 Optimus Black  Repair Dead Boot* Released Stuffs :   LG P970 JTAG PinoutLG P970 Repair FileLG P970 Service Manual *Discussion :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mechri39

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhfdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## mechri39

lljhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:

----------


## didilaid

شكرا على المجهود

----------

